# Grocery delivery - VGC & Aulani



## Jasmine658 (Oct 14, 2012)

Does anyone have recommendations for stores that do grocery delivery to Villas Grand Californian and Aulani? We are doing a post-Thanksgiving at VGC next month, followed by spring break at Aulani. Usually I drop off the family at resorts when on vacation, and drive to do the grocery shopping myself, but would love to see groceries already in the frig on arrival if possible so could start vacation right away, or have them delivered shortly after arrival.

We like to make our own breakfast & picnic lunches for vacations, but like eating most of our dinners out.

Aulani wants us to buy at their store, Kalepa's, that is more of a gift shop, and that is the only recommendation they have for us. They do deliver cakes for birthdays which we will be celebrating for our son, a 6" is $27, plenty enough for 2 kids. 

For Villas at Grand Californian, they recommend their Acorn gift shop and White Water Snacks, & been to both when last stayed at Villas (w/o a car that time), but neither had the grocery items we wanted. 

I know they want to push their own foods and Disney dining, but we would really like to have our own foods delivered by a full service grocery store in the future.


----------



## PearlCity (Oct 14, 2012)

Jasmine658 said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for stores that do grocery delivery to Villas Grand Californian and Aulani? We are doing a post-Thanksgiving at VGC next month, followed by spring break at Aulani. Usually I drop off the family at resorts when on vacation, and drive to do the grocery shopping myself, but would love to see groceries already in the frig on arrival if possible so could start vacation right away, or have them delivered shortly after arrival.
> 
> We like to make our own breakfast & picnic lunches for vacations, but like eating most of our dinners out.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I don't know if any grocery stores on Oahu that does delivery  If there were stores, I would love to know about them as some weeks i just don't have time to go to the market.


----------



## PearlCity (Oct 14, 2012)

There is a Safeway and Costco in Kapolei right near Aulani, so it's not a very far drive


----------



## Jasmine658 (Oct 14, 2012)

*No delivery from local Safeway*



PearlCity said:


> There is a Safeway and Costco in Kapolei right near Aulani, so it's not a very far drive



Just called the Safeway in Kapolei. My husband can't believe they won't deliver when he heard me talking to them on phone.

Kind of funny that our local Safeway here delivers our groceries, even Walmart delivers to our friends' homes, and also always had my groceries delivered when lived NYC. But when go on vacation, NO delivery option! Seems ironic that vacation for us in some ways means more work! Hope they will add the delivery service on for Von's in Anaheim & Safeway in Kapolei! All I can guess is they may have tried in the past, and it proved to be a failure - maybe recipients forgot to be in room, got distracted and went off to the resort pool without their cell phones!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Jasmine! There is a Von's near the Disneyland Resort that does deliver groceries. Sign up online and get your first delivery free. http://www.vons.com/IFL/Grocery/Home


----------



## Amy (Oct 16, 2012)

luvsvacation22 said:


> Hi Jasmine! There is a Von's near the Disneyland Resort that does deliver groceries. Sign up online and get your first delivery free. http://www.vons.com/IFL/Grocery/Home



We used this last year and it worked out well.  The groceries got delivered when we were out and the bell desk at VGC stored them for us.  (Not sure if that cold-storage service is still available.)


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Oct 16, 2012)

Amy said:


> We used this last year and it worked out well.  The groceries got delivered when we were out and the bell desk at VGC stored them for us.  (Not sure if that cold-storage service is still available.)



We used it in May and there was cold storage for the ice cream as well as the refrigerated items.  If you order liquor, they are not supposed to be able to leave the order with bell services.  However, when the delivery was made an hour earlier than our promised delivery window, they left the order rather than waiting 20 minutes or so for me to get accross town to the resort.  -- Suzanne


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 16, 2012)

The groceries at the Aulani are very expensive.   There is a Costco with a Target across from the Costco that has groceries.  Safeway is down the road.  But I find the prices a little better at Target.  Usually, we get meats, cheeses, fruits, veggies and appetizers at Costco and then, go to Target for butter, milk, yogurt, (smaller items that we don't want to buy in bulk).


----------



## PearlCity (Oct 17, 2012)

Jasmine658 said:


> Just called the Safeway in Kapolei. My husband can't believe they won't deliver when he heard me talking to them on phone.
> 
> Kind of funny that our local Safeway here delivers our groceries, even Walmart delivers to our friends' homes, and also always had my groceries delivered when lived NYC. But when go on vacation, NO delivery option! Seems ironic that vacation for us in some ways means more work! Hope they will add the delivery service on for Von's in Anaheim & Safeway in Kapolei! All I can guess is they may have tried in the past, and it proved to be a failure - maybe recipients forgot to be in room, got distracted and went off to the resort pool without their cell phones!



Nope no grocery delivery ever in Hawaii.. If they had it trust me I would have used it  Three kids and some weeks it would be nice to have the groceries delivered to my door. yup crazy.  It might be that prices are already crazy high here and profit margins so low that it's not economically feasible.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 17, 2012)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> The groceries at the Aulani are very expensive.   There is a Costco with a Target across from the Costco that has groceries.  Safeway is down the road.  But I find the prices a little better at Target.  Usually, we get meats, cheeses, fruits, veggies and appetizers at Costco and then, go to Target for butter, milk, yogurt, (smaller items that we don't want to buy in bulk).



Target sells groceries?

We'll be at the Marriott TS (MOC) in Ko'olina next March, we'll have to check it out.  I assume Target sells smaller portions, which will be good for the two of us.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Target sells groceries?
> 
> We'll be at the Marriott TS (MOC) in Ko'olina next March, we'll have to check it out.  I assume Target sells smaller portions, which will be good for the two of us.



Yes, it is a full grocery store.  They sell meat, dairy, fruits and veggies, can goods, frozen food, bread, wine, beer, etc... Everything in a regular grocery store.  The selection is limited with meat, produce but expansive with frozen food and non-perishables.   It is similar to the Targets on the mainland if your store has the grocery section.  Most of the Targets in Sacramento have the grocery section.   But I like costco produce and meat better than Target or Safeway.


----------

